# My rabbits, cages and stand



## rickerra (May 5, 2011)

Hi Gang,

Got some pics of my setup to... thought they might be of interest to some.  (Hope you don't mind me sharing this... posted it on BYC.com also)

Here's my cages and stand.  They originally were two separate double-wide stands... built to enclose with sides and a tops.  But then I decided I wanted to keep them in my garage (with eventual plans to move into a new shed)... so I chopped both stands and stacked them.  Since they were now "indoor" stands, I wrapped the back in plastic to keep them from spraying the walls... and build pull out plastic lined drawers for waste management.  I also added some roof flashing to act as a urine spray shield.  All in all it is working very nicely in my garage.  (cages now have doors cut in them)

















And here are my buns.

Endoe (American Chinchilla x Creme d'Argent)





Middy (American Chinchilla x Creme d'Argent)





Bucky (Creme d'Argent x Black New Zealand)





Cheers!


----------



## smalltimer (May 6, 2011)

very well constructed cages need to build some new cages and love the wat you did yours might have to copy your design


----------



## brentr (May 6, 2011)

How did you make the hay feeders?  It looks like you made them out of scrap wire.  I'd like to do the same.  Can you take some closer up pics of those or provide instructions?

Very nicely built cages.  I really like your lined waste drawers.

Thanks!


----------



## CrimsonRose (May 7, 2011)

wow nice set up... but my favorite part is the pics of the buns wow they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!! love that color and the girls have the loose skin that looks like fat rolls!!! way too cute!!! I've never seen that mix in breeds before and I'm very impressed!


----------



## dewey (May 7, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Wow it looks nice. You have some very cute rabbits to!


----------



## rabbitgeek (May 9, 2011)

Bravo! Nicely done!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## rickerra (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

This setup is working well in my garage.  Only change I'd make would be to make the waste drawers deeper.  My does paw their hay as they eat and a lot goes through the cage bottom to the drawer.  Then as I pull the drawer out, it bunches up and jams under the cage.  Not really a huge deal... but a deeper drawer would work better.

My plan is to build a large shed to hold my buns in the future.  When I do that, I'm going to redo the waste collection system.  I'll remove the waste drawers... and go with a one piece chute for the cages.  Those will be easier to clean... just sweep/rinse them down into a single catch can... instead of having to pull clean individual drawers.

Cheers!


----------



## dewey (May 10, 2011)

Isn't it funny how quickly we become aware of slight things in our first designs that create more work or slow it down.  If only our last design could be our first.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (May 10, 2011)

Wow, I love the set up.


----------



## rickerra (May 12, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> How did you make the hay feeders?  It looks like you made them out of scrap wire.  I'd like to do the same.  Can you take some closer up pics of those or provide instructions?
> 
> Very nicely built cages.  I really like your lined waste drawers.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi... sorry I missed your question earlier.  

For my hay feeders...  I took a piece of leftover 1/2" hardware cloth (wire mesh)... in a rectangle shape.  About the size of a piece of paper... 12" x 8"... or so.  I then just rolled it over and j-clipped it into a cone shape.  I folding over the corners that stuck up and then j-clipped it to the inside corner of the cage.  Nothing fancy... but works well for my buns.  They can pull the hay through the wires or standup and pull it out of the top of the cone.

Cheers!


----------



## brentr (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the feeder.  I'm going to go make one tonight!


----------



## rickerra (May 13, 2011)

Yeah... where I put mine inside the cage, I have to open the door to fill the hay feeder.  I've seen some that attach to the outside... thus easier to fill.

In my cage stand, the cages are separated  a few inches apart.   I found I can just shove a handful of hay in between the two cages and either rabbit in either cage can get to it.

Cheers!


----------

